# My first time with a RDTA



## Petrus (29/6/17)

Hi Guys.

So I got myself the Hussar RDTA from a group buy, my first RDTA with a BF pin. The flavor is absolutely out of this world, but I did battle with occasional dry hits, as if the wick

didn't feed itself properly. I build and re-build, up to a point where I called for help. A guy from the UK send me this picture, and geez it works like a charm. I am sharing this, for guys battling to wick a RDTA especially the Hussar

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Silver (29/6/17)

Thats a great diagram @Petrus

Glad you got your wicking sorted. I too was quite amazed at how good the flavour was when i tried my first rdta - which I am still using (avo24)

I have a question though, in the "cut" step in the above diagram, he cuts off the bottom half of the pinched wick ends. I cut off the top. I wonder if that makes any difference? Mine is working though so I assume it doesnt make much difference. Anyone know about this?


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/17)

Silver said:


> I have a question though, in thr "cut" step in the above diagram, he cuts off the bottom half of the pinched wick ends. I cut off the top. I wonder if that makes any difference? Mine is working though so I assume it doesnt make much difference. Anyone know about this?



I also cut from the top.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (29/6/17)

Silver said:


> Thats a great diagram @Petrus
> 
> Glad you got your wicking sorted. I too was quite amazed at how good the flavour was when i tried my first rdta - which I am still using (avo24)
> 
> I have a question though, in the "cut" step in the above diagram, he cuts off the bottom half of the pinched wick ends. I cut off the top. I wonder if that makes any difference? Mine is working though so I assume it doesnt make much difference. Anyone know about this?


Shouldn't matter too much. The author of the diagram probably figured that if you cut from the bottom, you get a bit of an acute angle if you tuck the top part down. In reality though it is probably 0.005 degrees more of an angle, and shouldn't strangle if you cut it the way you do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (29/6/17)

Silver said:


> Thats a great diagram @Petrus
> 
> Glad you got your wicking sorted. I too was quite amazed at how good the flavour was when i tried my first rdta - which I am still using (avo24)
> 
> I have a question though, in the "cut" step in the above diagram, he cuts off the bottom half of the pinched wick ends. I cut off the top. I wonder if that makes any difference? Mine is working though so I assume it doesnt make much difference. Anyone know about this?



I would think it's a neatness issue to cut from the bottom rather than the top and not so much performance related. I used to cut from the top but then those short stubby left overs from the top of the wick just barely sticking out of the coil used to annoy me so now I either comb the wicks out to make em really thin or a take a lil off the bottom in the bow tie method

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

